# New Additions, New Species to Me, Gouramis



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

Picked up two dwarf gouramis this weekend to round out the tank, didn't have much for upper level swimmers. Both are around an inch and half long, so I am guessing they are young? One is bright blue with some faint red stripes, the other is red with some blue stripes at the tail end. I've never had gouramis before. I know they can be agressive towards each other, but so far they both haven't. They are in a 26 gal with a bunch of hiding places. 

Do they normally hide? I was always under the assumption they swam around the top and hung out in open water. These two come out and swim around, the red a lot more than the blue one. Though most of the time they hang out it my rocks or under the plants.

Visited four stores to see what varieties were available, before buying the fish. I didn't see one store with females. Every store listed the fish as males and I was unable to find any that had rounded fins (I read that was how to distinguish they are female). Is it normal to not be able to find a female? Was hoping to get a male and female to help keep things calm. End up with two fish as my girlfiend liked both colors and couldn't decide between the two.

What do you normally feed gouramis? So far they don't seem to be agressive feeders, but they have been picking stuff off the plants, rocks and substrate. They are also grabbing anything that floats by to at least taste test it. They don't take off for the surface when I feed though.

Anything I need to know in general? Will try to get some pics tonight, the red one likes to puff up and show off when I come up to the tank.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

With Dwarf Gouramis, it is easy to determine male and female. Females are brown and gray with no color. Years ago females were commonly available, not any more. Dwarfs will eat anything near the surface. Wingless fruit flies or frozen blood worms are good. Also try freeze dryed blood worms or brine shrimp. Their prefered water is soft and acidic. My experience with Dwarfs is that they are sensitive to bad water, so change it frequently. They also like floating plants, especially when spawning.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a blue and a red in my 30 gallon and they don't bother each other for the most part. It's when you get two male blues or two male red together that seems to make them get mean. I use to have 2 blues and 2 reds... one of each color kill the other of it's same color, which is why I only have one of each color now...

Mine are very active and swimming around 75% of the time, but they do like to just hang out under a rock or log sometimes too.

Mine will eat anything introduced to the tank. The daily food is flakes, but I also treat them (and the rest of the tank) to frozen blood worms once a week. They'll also peck at the algae wafers I toss in for the shrimp and Bristlenose Plecos. I've even tossed into the tank house Flys that I've caught and they'll fight over them, lol, they love to chase live prey. In fact, I've had to move the larger blue one into a breeder net recently because a Guppy in the tank gave birth and I caught him chasing and eating the fry


----------

